# Criminal Check Required for Visa?



## sirenius (May 6, 2014)

hi guys,i wonder if anyone of you can help me..and tell me if i move to mexico and apply work visa/residency do they do criminal checks? this is very importnant..5years ago when i had no money and i was really in trouble i took this mobile loans with my sisters name.so i had a criminal record of a fraud.i feel terrible..and i have learned my lesson.is there any chance i can have a visa in mexico?..

thank u all.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sirenius said:


> hi guys,i wonder if anyone of you can help me..and tell me if i move to mexico and apply work visa/residency do they do criminal checks? this is very importnant..5years ago when i had no money and i was really in trouble i took this mobile loans with my sisters name.so i had a criminal record of a fraud.i feel terrible..and i have learned my lesson.is there any chance i can have a visa in mexico?..
> 
> thank u all.


If you want to apply for a residence/work visa for Mexico, you'll need to have a job before you begin the application process, which is begun at your nearest Mexican Consulate in your home country. They'll be able to tell you if a doing a criminal check is part of the process.


----------



## sirenius (May 6, 2014)

*backround check*

thank you for your answer.i have een there once.and i would do the same as everybdy else there and that would be coming to mexico and then get a job there.so in ur experiense do they make a backround checks for working visa if you apply it in mexico?..almost everyone says there was no mention of a backround check ut maybe they check without us knowing it.really sad if past mistake young closes all the doors.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sirenius said:


> thank you for your answer.i have een there once.and i would do the same as everybdy else there and that would be coming to mexico and then get a job there.so in ur experiense do they make a backround checks for working visa if you apply it in mexico?..almost everyone says there was no mention of a backround check ut maybe they check without us knowing it.really sad if past mistake young closes all the doors.


Since the rules changed last year, if you come to Mexico on a tourist visa and find a job here, you will have to return to your home country to apply for a residence/work visa at a Mexican Consulate.


----------



## Lefty1 (May 7, 2014)

sirenius said:


> thank you for your answer.i have een there once.and i would do the same as everybdy else there and that would be coming to mexico and then get a job there.so in ur experiense do they make a backround checks for working visa if you apply it in mexico?..almost everyone says there was no mention of a backround check ut maybe they check without us knowing it.really sad if past mistake young closes all the doors.


I can confirm as of November 2012 Mexican law requires foreigners to secure sponsorship and subsequent initiation of the visa process prior to your arrival. Your best bet would be identifying your area of expertise and compiling a list of as many companies as possible and sending mass amounts of emails, followed up by more emails and phone calls. Good luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lefty1 said:


> I can confirm as of November 2012 Mexican law requires foreigners to secure sponsorship and subsequent initiation of the visa process prior to your arrival. Your best bet would be identifying your area of expertise and compiling a list of as many companies as possible and sending mass amounts of emails, followed up by more emails and phone calls. Good luck.


Excellent advice!


----------



## sirenius (May 6, 2014)

ok,so when i find a job i have to come back to sweden to apply..what about i know that people are there as a turist 6months then they just go to belize cross the border and come back...is this still posible to do?


----------



## drope (May 1, 2014)

In Canada the Mexican consulate we used to get our visa required a report from the RCMP. That would tell me that that requirement[police report] is worldwide.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

drope said:


> In Canada the Mexican consulate we used to get our visa required a report from the RCMP. That would tell me that that requirement[police report] is worldwide.


Not necessarily. As we all know, rules and regs for applying for residence visas can vary quite a bit from consulate to consulate.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sirenius said:


> ok,so when i find a job i have to come back to sweden to apply..what about i know that people are there as a turist 6months then they just go to belize cross the border and come back...is this still posible to do?


As I understand the regulations, if you've become a resident in Mexico ... no longer a tourist or short-term visitor for which you were issued the 180-day maximum timeframe to be in the country ... you have an obligation to apply for a visa in a resident category, which means you would have to return to your home country. I believe the police report of criminal (or no criminal) history is still a requirement.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The important point is that you cannot move to Mexico and apply for residency, with or without permission to work. You must begin the process at the Mexican consulate in your home country if you wish to reside in Mexico.
If you did come to Mexico as a tourist, you may stay up to 180 days and would then have to leave the country. The FMM Tourist Permit is not renewable in Mexico. If you did find an offer of employment by a company registered with INM (Immigration), you would then have to take that offer to the Mexican consulate in your home country, make the application and then, if approved, return to Mexico and accept the position as a Residente Temporal.
Only that consulate can tell you if they require a background check; some do, some do not, according to what we hear from time to time. So, none of us can tell you for sure.


----------



## sirenius (May 6, 2014)

in our country these kind of sentences go away from the register after 5years. so if they ask that paper,it will be clean.....but the big question is do they run it buy interpol because like i know i cant go to US because they can see even 20years old crimes on interpol database...so its really confusing. but have to hope the best.and thank you all for your answers.its not easy to talk about this.but really needed to have some answers.thank you


----------

